# synchronisation du nokia 5310



## pietro (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous et bonne année (il est encore temps .
Je suis sous mac 10.5.1
J'ai regardé partout sur le forum pour ne pas poser une question déjà posée.
J'ai été sur le site Nokia et apple etc.
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si on peut synchroniser en USB (on ne peut pas en bluetooth) le téléphone Nokia 5310 XpressMusic ?Ou si c'est définitivement impossible.

Merci mille fois d'une réponse.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Février 2008)

Les synchro, c'est toujours en Bluetooth sur Mac (Sauf les produits Apple). Faudra attendre un prochaine Mise à Jour d'iSync. Ou qu'un plugin spécifique soit créé pour le 5310 comme c'est le cas de certains téléphones non supportés par iSync.


----------



## pietro (12 Février 2008)

Merci pour la réponse whereismymind, j'attendrai donc une mise à jour.

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## the.twelve (20 Février 2008)

Salut, 

Il suffit de récupérer le plugin' du Nokia 5310 à cette adresse : 

http://feelfree.homelinux.com/media/show/239

Par contre, moi j'étais en OSX Tiger contrairement à l'explicatif de la page.
Du coup j'ai glissé le dossier dans : Bibliothèque > PhonePlugins
Ensuite j'ai relancé mon iSync 2.4 et nickel, il voit mon petit 5310 !

Ne remercions ni apple, ni nokia qui n'indique que dalle à ce sujet, merci donc à Cédric de la communauté Feelfree.homelinux.com.

Martin de Bordeaux


----------



## giga64 (20 Février 2008)

the.twelve a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il suffit de récupérer le plugin' du Nokia 5310 à cette adresse :
> 
> ...



Malheureux ! Enlève vite ton mail du post précédent ou tu vas être submergé de spams.

Sinon, merci beaucoup pour l'info...

@+

Edit : voilà...


----------



## the.twelve (20 Février 2008)

Merci... mais je viens de le faire seulement mon adresse apparaît dans ta réponse...


----------



## pietro (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous et merci à tous les participants, grâce à vous 
j'ai réussi la connection en usb pour transférer itunes sur le Nokia.

Donc plus de problèmes 

Bonne soirée et...peut-être à bientôt.


----------



## giga64 (25 Février 2008)

the.twelve a dit:


> Par contre, moi j'étais en OSX Tiger contrairement à l'explicatif de la page.
> Du coup j'ai glissé le dossier dans : Bibliothèque > PhonePlugins
> Ensuite j'ai relancé mon iSync 2.4 et nickel, il voit mon petit 5310 !


 
Ce dossier PhonePlugins c'est à nous de le créer ? 

Rq : je suis sous 10.5.2 / iSync 3.0.
J'ai parcouru le contenu d'iSync, le 5310 n'est pas référencé. J'ai quand même réussi à le jumeler avec le MBP et à faire des transferts "simples" de fichiers audio via le BT.
MAis nada via iTunes ou contacts via carnet d'adresses.


----------



## iTophe39 (29 Février 2008)

Salut,
je suis sous TIGER et je ne sais pas où installé le dossier.
Merci de venir à mon secoure.


----------



## silence444 (29 Février 2008)

iTophe39 a dit:


> Salut,
> je suis sous TIGER et je ne sais pas où installé le dossier.
> Merci de venir à mon secoure.




bonjour 

voici la réponse à ta question 

http://www.thinksmartshop.com/Tuto_iSync.html

bye

silence


----------



## iTophe39 (1 Mars 2008)

Merci,
Tout marche nickel.
a plus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

bonjour. 
Est -il possible de synchroniser sa musique avec isync?
Merci d'avance.
Alex


----------

